# What's your baby weighing now?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just weighed Delilah and at 5 months she is weighing 3.4 lbs! Little chunky monkey!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo was 4lbs at 5 months.
He's 5.5lbs now at almost 12 months old 
He didn't grow much after 6 months.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki usually averages about 5.5 lbs.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Leila is 7 months this weekend. She's 2lb 2-3 oz.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Leila is 7 months this weekend. She's 2lb 2-3 oz.


aww! tiny Leila!:wub: I thought she was bigger than that.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

amby said:


> aww! tiny Leila!:wub: I thought she was bigger than that.


I wish! Efforts to chunk her up a bit have been futile. Turns out she's just going to be a little peanut. I'm hoping she'll fill out a little bit, though.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW Lelia is tiny! That is about what Delilah weighed when I got her at 3 months. Do you know what her est. weight will be at an adult?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah is short and compact. I hope she stays that way,LOL


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> WOW Lelia is tiny! That is about what Delilah weighed when I got her at 3 months. Do you know what her est. weight will be at an adult?


Her breeder said around 3 pounds. She said she'd be surprised if she went over that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My girls are bigger maltese, B&B weighs 10lbs, Matilda weighs 9lbs:w00t: she has gained some weight


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Emma weighs about 5.9 lbs 
Truffles weights 4 lbs 
and they are both 7 mos old


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie is 6 months, and 6.5 pounds. Hope she is finished growing.


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

I had Coco to the vet today and she weighs 4 lbs. She has finally gained some weight. She is a picky eater. She is 9 1/2 months old and I am hoping she will be 5 lbs.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly is 10 months and weights 4 lbs.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nelson is 6.5 months now and last time he was at the vet he was 6.90 lbs, and he was 6 months then.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Leila is 7 months this weekend. She's 2lb 2-3 oz.


Awww, I want to see her in person! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce was 2 lbs 13 oz . a month ago. i think he gained a little as he feels a bit heavier but i think hes gonna stay small . they also told me they didnt think he would be bigger than 3 an a half.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is just over 1 1/2 years now and still teeters between 2.8 and 3 lbs.

Abbey is up to 7 lbs now!!!! but she doesn't look an ounce over 6. :innocent: (5 1/2 years old)

Arch....the dude is getting heavy. It's not good for his legs, and hopefully our daily walks will help. He's up to close to 10 lbs now. It's just too much for his frame. (6 1/2 years old)

Tink - he's always on guard duty...always moving....he's a fit 5 1/2 - 6 lbs. (puppy mill rescue, who knows how hold he is....)


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie is about 9 pounds at 5 1/2
Cassie is around 6 pounds at 3 1/2


----------



## moniq1231 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bree is 5.5lbs and she's 7 months


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper's still holding at 4.9 lbs at 15 mos. Luigi is 3.3 lbs at 13 weeks.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Halle will be 14 weeks on 5.3, Monday and weighs a whopping 3 lbs.1 oz.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyo is 10.5 weeks old and she weighes 1.4lbs =)


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

just weighed Yeager yesterday!
He's 4.8 lbs with his harness on, at 4 months and 2 weeks =)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky at a little over 7 months weighs 5lbs. 6oz.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh...how tiny! Rocky was 2lbs. 3oz when we brought him home at 10 weeks. I thought he was tiny!!


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Joey is 4.5 lbs at 2 years 4 months
Lilly is 2.4 lbs at 4 months 2 weeks


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bernie is 4.8 lbs at 10 months, she was last weighed in March. 

I think she's probably pretty much done growing but will probably reach 5 lbs by the time she's a year old. I like the size she is, she doesn't seem as breakable to me as she did when we first got her at 2.3 lbs. She still fits all her clothes too, miraculously!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper got weighed yesterday at her annual vet visit-- 4.8 lbs.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Dakota is almost 8 months and weighs 5.5 Kaia is almost 3 and weighs 8pds Gucci is 5 and weighs almost 9 punds


----------

